# Mod a HP case



## Shane

hey all,

now you will all probably laugh at this but ooh what the heck....


do you think this HP case could be modded to look nicer?
like sprayed,Add a side see through window etc?

lol the power button is bust and scratches everywhere







ive seen some much older and more ugly cases than mine that look realy nice with a revamped case.

someone on here did mod their stock Compaq case some time back

so please pimp my case computer forum


----------



## ghost

> do you think this HP case could be modded to look nicer?
> like sprayed,Add a side see through window etc?



Cant see why not, but is it worth the hassle. Wouldnt it be easier just to buy a new case that you like?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Yeah, you could do that, I am working on an old Lighthouse Computer case and it looked horrible. I used bondo and changed the whole look of the front of the case.


----------



## Shane

ghost said:


> Cant see why not, but is it worth the hassle. Wouldnt it be easier just to buy a new case that you like?



yeah im willing to put time into revamping it...i could get a new case like you said but i dont realy want to spend anything on this pc anymore.

i can get the paint for nothing from my dads work

im saving for a new pc but i still want to revamp this case because im keeping this old system as a backup pc.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah im willing to put time into revamping it...i could get a new case like you said but i dont realy want to spend anything on this pc anymore.
> 
> i can get the paint for nothing from my dads work
> 
> im saving for a new pc but i still want to revamp this case because im keeping this old system as a backup pc.



Yeah, nothing like a unique case...


----------



## Shane

what could i do with the power on button?
because it broke off...i can still switch the pc on obviusly with that black little switch inside but if im gonna mod the case i want to get that fixed.

also what colour do you think it would look good painted?

i was thinking all Black


----------



## lovely?

hey, my vote is do it. google instructions, mby youtube, just a little bit of effort goes a long way


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I think you should go for it man, it'll be a fun experience, keep us updated and such. If you got your Dad to help too, he may enjoy it and it'd be fun, you know.

Are your CD drives ones that the CD slides into?
If you had a spare CD slot, you could mount like three 40mm LED fans on there, that'd look pretty cool!

I rekon if you could get it, a gloss black would look great on it, you could also cut an 80mm or 120mm hole on the side and stick a fan on there. 

EDIT: I got a cool idea, you could get like Airplane toggle switched for the Power button and stick it on somehow;
http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?ProductID=4739
Something like that


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, I think you should go for it man, it'll be a fun experience, keep us updated and such. If you got your Dad to help too, he may enjoy it and it'd be fun, you know.
> 
> Are your CD drives ones that the CD slides into?
> If you had a spare CD slot, you could mount like three 40mm LED fans on there, that'd look pretty cool!
> 
> I rekon if you could get it, a gloss black would look great on it, you could also cut an 80mm or 120mm hole on the side and stick a fan on there.
> 
> EDIT: I got a cool idea, you could get like Airplane toggle switched for the Power button and stick it on somehow;
> http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?ProductID=4739
> Something like that



That switch wouldn't work on the motherboard's power headers, it would stay on. I don't guess he would want to flip it up and back down just to turn it on.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, I think you should go for it man, it'll be a fun experience, keep us updated and such. If you got your Dad to help too, he may enjoy it and it'd be fun, you know.
> 
> Are your CD drives ones that the CD slides into?
> If you had a spare CD slot, you could mount like three 40mm LED fans on there, that'd look pretty cool!
> 
> I rekon if you could get it, a gloss black would look great on it, you could also cut an 80mm or 120mm hole on the side and stick a fan on there.
> 
> EDIT: I got a cool idea, you could get like Airplane toggle switched for the Power button and stick it on somehow;
> http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?ProductID=4739
> Something like that



i dunno yet if i should...because knowing my luck the paint wont turn ot right because the front panel and top are plastic while the side panels are metal

but i would probably do it Jet black....but glossy so its shiny not dull,But i was reading on some other case modding sites that i should apply Plastikote Flexible Primer first before i paint my finish coat on.

yeah it would be heaps of fun because ive always wanted a see through side window they look cool,Especialy if i replace the cpu fan with a coloured LED one

i was thinking about adding a fan on the side but at the bottom left hand side of the case like yours is danny exept you have 2

lol dan you must read my mind,I was actualy looking at those toggle switches this morning


----------



## rbxslvr

Nevakonaza said:


> what could i do with the power on button?
> because it broke off...i can still switch the pc on obviusly with that black little switch inside but if im gonna mod the case i want to get that fixed.
> 
> also what colour do you think it would look good painted?
> 
> i was thinking all Black



The power button is easy if you have a soldering iron... just get a simple push button (one that works like your current one... push-for-on, push-again-for-off... I'd assume.).  Cut out a small circle for wires, and solder on the new one in place of your old one.  Then just attach the button to the case (most will have a nut... mostly plastic ones)... check out your nearest radio shack and have a look.  Probably a $3 or less item.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, you should get PlastiKote, we sell them in my DIY store, they're the main paint company for spray and such ( I think ). Primer would be a good idea 

Yeah, that'd be cool, it's get your GPU and your north/south bridge, depending on where you put it.
lol, They're cool, you could get some cold cathodes and have the toggle switch to turn them on and off. Now that I mention it, there's an idea! Hmm!


----------



## Kornowski

Dude, something like this:
http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ITAG=SPEC&ModuleNo=2355&doy=1m7#spec

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ITAG=FAQ&ModuleNo=37319&doy=1m7#faq

May do this for some cold cathode on mine... Hmmm


----------



## Shane

rbxslvr said:


> The power button is easy if you have a soldering iron... just get a simple push button (one that works like your current one... push-for-on, push-again-for-off... I'd assume.).  Cut out a small circle for wires, and solder on the new one in place of your old one.  Then just attach the button to the case (most will have a nut... mostly plastic ones)... check out your nearest radio shack and have a look.  Probably a $3 or less item.



i dont have a soldering iron,But i could get one cheap from here
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=32909&criteria=soldering iron&doy=1m7

this switch looks quite nice actualy but will it work?
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?TabID=1&ModuleNo=37319&doy=1m7



Kornowski said:


> Yeah, you should get PlastiKote, we sell them in my DIY store, they're the main paint company for spray and such ( I think ). Primer would be a good idea
> 
> Well my dad can get spray paint from his work for nothing but i dunno what make it is or if its any good yet
> i bet that Plasticote is expensive isnt it?
> 
> Yeah, that'd be cool, it's get your GPU and your north/south bridge, depending on where you put it.
> lol, They're cool, you could get some cold cathodes and have the toggle switch to turn them on and off. Now that I mention it, there's an idea! Hmm!



hehe yeah it would be blowing on my GPU i think so that would be handy,I wouldnt bother with cold cathodes because if i get LED fans anyway they will brighten everthing up

i dont want to spend that much to be honest...just the basics like paint and a few LED fans thats it.
because as you know im saving up for my new rig so


----------



## rbxslvr

Nevakonaza said:


> i dont have a soldering iron,But i could get one cheap from here
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=32909&criteria=soldering iron&doy=1m7
> 
> this switch looks quite nice actualy but will it work?
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?TabID=1&ModuleNo=37319&doy=1m7
> 
> 
> 
> hehe yeah it would be blowing on my GPU i think so that would be handy,I wouldnt bother with cold cathodes because if i get LED fans anyway they will brighten everthing up
> 
> i dont want to spend that much to be honest...just the basics like paint and a few LED fans thats it.
> because as you know im saving up for my new rig so


You don't want a toggle switch... you need a BUTTON of some sort... (as I'm sure you had a button before).  You could see if a toggle switch will work by snipping the wires leading to the button (while the PC is off... duh!) and stripping down a little bit on the ends.  Then touch and hold the two wires together for 15 seconds and see if the computer turns on (it will) and then back off... if it turns back off, then you can't use a toggle switch (unless you flip the toggle switch on then back off like 1 second later)

Even if you can't use the toggle switch, you can buy it if you want and find a button that the red cover will fit in...which wouldn't be that hard.


You may want a locking switch (Serves the same purpose as the toggle switch)... and you could make it an illuminated one, by soldering the leads from the power status LED to the LEDs on the button.  But take a look at the "Push to make switch" one... I think that is what you are looking for.


I think if you get the toggle switch you linked to and this, you should be set... the toggle switch cover will fit over the button





I think a neat little modding project for myself would be to wire up what looks like a headphone port to my power switch circuit and use one of these...


----------



## Kornowski

> this switch looks quite nice actualy but will it work?
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?...=37319&doy=1m7



I think that's just the cover...

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X3Jldmlld3M=&product_uid=58513

There's a socket A cooler, with LED's 

Here's an idea


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I modded my gateway case.
Which is now my server.


And wow Kornowski nice job.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I think that's just the cover...
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X3Jldmlld3M=&product_uid=58513
> 
> There's a socket A cooler, with LED's
> 
> Here's an idea



wow lol thats amazing...how the hell did you do that kornowski?
what software?

it looks much nicer black dont you think?

g4m3rof1337,have u got any pics of that modded gateway?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yes I do.
It was my first mod, so I mounted the plexi on the outside...








That green thing is out now, it quieted the fans.
The epoxy job looks better now.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> The epoxy job looks better now.



that doesnt look bad actualy,i probably would put the plexi inside though so you wouldnt see where ive glued it

Kornowski....that pic you done looks realy good.

could you edit it so its the same colour but without those fans at the top?

just my usual drives?

i want to see what it looks like


----------



## Kornowski

> And wow Kornowski nice job



Thanks dude! 



> wow lol thats amazing...how the hell did you do that kornowski?
> what software?



Thanks, I used Adobe Fireworks 



> Kornowski....that pic you done looks realy good.
> 
> could you edit it so its the same colour but without those fans at the top?
> 
> just my usual drives?
> 
> i want to see what it looks like



Here you go man 

It looks a lot better in black, yeah!


----------



## Shane

wow now that looks great..i didnt think it would look that good painted up but it looks ALOT better

thanks for doing that piccy mate its help me see what it would look like before i do it

i think il do it exactly like the pic mate...the case like a charcoal black and the dvd drives,floppy drive and bays jet black.

the HP badge i can take off and also the stickers


----------



## Kornowski

lol, It's alright mate, you'er welcome 

Isn't the HP badge raised, you may be left with a hole if you take it off?


----------



## rbxslvr

Nevakonaza said:


> wow now that looks great..i didnt think it would look that good painted up but it looks ALOT better
> 
> thanks for doing that piccy mate its help me see what it would look like before i do it
> 
> i think il do it exactly like the pic mate...the case like a charcoal black and the dvd drives,floppy drive and bays jet black.
> 
> the HP badge i can take off and also the stickers



Dude, you're gett-.... making it look like a Dell


----------



## Kornowski

> Dude, you're gett-.... making it look like a Dell



Dude, first off "Gett" isn't a word, learn to spell.

Secondly, it won't look like a Dell, it's up to Shane how he wants his PC to look, so if you have nothing constructive to say, get lost!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> lol, It's alright mate, you'er welcome
> 
> Isn't the HP badge raised, you may be left with a hole if you take it off?



yup its raised....i meant i can take it off when i spray the front then put it back on after...i dont mind the badge at all



rbxslvr said:


> Dude, you're gett-.... making it look like a Dell



why dont you just shut up?..i got a 14 year old telling me im a gett lol



			
				Kornowski said:
			
		

> Dude, first off "Gett" isn't a word, learn to spell.
> 
> Secondly, it won't look like a Dell, it's up to Shane how he wants his PC to look, so if you have nothing constructive to say, get lost!



thankyou danny.


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Anyway, I think the case will look awesome once you get it done!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Maybe you could take like a rubber/silicone piece and stretch it over the button behind the face plate?


----------



## rbxslvr

Kornowski said:


> Dude, first off "Gett" isn't a word, learn to spell.
> 
> Secondly, it won't look like a Dell, it's up to Shane how he wants his PC to look, so if you have nothing constructive to say, get lost!


Wtf?  I know "gett" is not a word... I did that for effect... notice the "-"


Have you ever seen the Dell commercial where the guy says "Dude, you're getting a Dell"

Also, I like the color scheme of a dell... it looks cool (hence the "")


----------



## Kornowski

> Wtf? I know "gett" is not a word... I did that for effect... notice the "-"



That doesn't make any sense, tibble tablle, that's for effect.

I'm not trying to start an argument, simple misunderstanding, Sorry dude.


----------



## Impulse666

right o kornowski nice job.

hope he can make it look as nice as you did 

just reading this makes me want to mod up my old compaq case....


----------



## Kornowski

> right o kornowski nice job.
> 
> hope he can make it look as nice as you did



Thanks 

I'm sure he will! Just two cans of spray paint should do it!


----------



## lovely?

hey kornowski i wonder how i could mod my case? when you get some spare time mind showing me how this would look modded?: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








that adobe must be awesome, cuz i couldnt believe how good it looked


----------



## DrCuddles

Hmmmmm, *wants to mod case*
You've seen my Case Dan, i dont look after it, its like so dusty inside you wouldnt believe 
I'm going to take out 1 of the DVD Drives from the front and Bin the Floppy Drive, they are just not needed 
Ya think i could get a fan on the front there dan? a bit of elbow grease and your help and i should be able to manage it, right?
And whats Cable control? 
More cables flaoting round there than you would imagine lol
A bit of help with that aswell??
Would be much appreciated 

That Photoshop with the Fans on it looks sweet and seemless 

Nice


----------



## DrCuddles

Heheh, we all want a bit of Danny now


----------



## DrCuddles

lovely? said:


> hey kornowski i wonder how i could mod my case? when you get some spare time mind showing me how this would look modded?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that adobe must be awesome, cuz i couldnt believe how good it looked



Dude, your cas looks nice! do you really ned it modding like? 
It looks amazin how it is!

Some lights wouldnt go amiss inside though


----------



## Kornowski

> that adobe must be awesome, cuz i couldnt believe how good it looked



Thanks, it is!  Sure, I'll have a go now 



> Heheh, we all want a bit of Danny now







> Hmmmmm, *wants to mod case*
> You've seen my Case Dan, i dont look after it, its like so dusty inside you wouldnt believe
> I'm going to take out 1 of the DVD Drives from the front and Bin the Floppy Drive, they are just not needed
> Ya think i could get a fan on the front there dan? a bit of elbow grease and your help and i should be able to manage it, right?
> And whats Cable control?
> More cables flaoting round there than you would imagine lol
> A bit of help with that aswell??
> Would be much appreciated
> 
> That Photoshop with the Fans on it looks sweet and seemless
> 
> Nice



Yeah, sure, I'll give you a had 
You seen my new CPU cooler, check the pics in my sig 

Cable control, get a load of cable ties and neaten up the cables, but don't restric airflow, want me to help you with that too?

Also, it wasn't photoshop, it was fireworks I used


----------



## Kornowski

Here you go lovely?

I decided on green, but I can change it if you want...






Also, I thought cathodes would look good;


----------



## DrCuddles

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, sure, I'll give you a had
> You seen my new CPU cooler, check the pics in my sig



Looks Sweet!!! You could get the worst PC ever and make it look good, even if the specs are bad 



Kornowski said:


> Cable control, get a load of cable ties and neaten up the cables, but don't restric airflow, want me to help you with that too?



I wouldnt mind a hand like, just tell me what i need, ill have to buy new SATA cables aswell as mine dont have clips and didnt come with them 



Kornowski said:


> Also, it wasn't photoshop, it was fireworks I used



 Looks well good


----------



## lovely?

SWEET hey would it look good in glossy black?on the silver front piece?


----------



## Kornowski

> Looks Sweet!!! You could get the worst PC ever and make it look good, even if the specs are bad



lol, Thanks 



> I wouldnt mind a hand like, just tell me what i need, ill have to buy new SATA cables aswell as mine dont have clips and didnt come with them



Yeah sure, I'll give you a hand, I'm off college now, so just ring me 



> SWEET hey would it look good in glossy black?on the silver front piece?



So keep the green and change the silver to black?


----------



## lovely?

Kornowski said:


> lol, Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, I'll give you a hand, I'm off college now, so just ring me
> 
> 
> 
> So keep the green and change the silver to black?



i meant from green to black but hey... that would look cool and really trippy.


----------



## lovely?

hey guys if we keep complimenting him hes gonna get an ego problem. we dont want that happening. lol


----------



## Kornowski

I couldn't get the gloss effect, sorry, but here's what it looks like it a mat black


----------



## Kornowski

There's the black if you wated to see it 



> hey guys if we keep complimenting him hes gonna get an ego problem. we dont want that happening. lol



Don't worry


----------



## lovely?

hahaha wow i wish i had some paint right now. the black and green together reminds me of a game i think... quake 4? idk but it looks really cool.

thx


----------



## Kornowski

lol, You're welcome, now, back to my day job


----------



## lovely?

DrCuddles said:


> Dude, your cas looks nice! do you really ned it modding like?
> It looks amazin how it is!
> 
> Some lights wouldnt go amiss inside though



i have blue cold cathode in the top, blue side led fan, the psu has a realy nice soft blue glow, and the front has an led in that little oval-like-thing around the power button


----------



## DrCuddles

lovely? said:


> i have blue cold cathode in the top, blue side led fan, the psu has a realy nice soft blue glow, and the front has an led in that little oval-like-thing around the power button



Well, i got owned then didnt i! 

A picture with them all on would be nice, from that one it doesnt look like you have any.


----------



## lovely?

yeah i know what u mean... mby ill get one when i get another camera mine broke lol


----------



## Kornowski

You decided on what you're going to do yet Shane?


----------



## Shane

nope...lol i was gonna wait until the weekend when i have more time to look at that Plasticote paint.

depending on how much its gonna cost though...i suppose it will be expensive


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Nevakonaza said:


> nope...lol i was gonna wait until the weekend when i have more time to look at that Plasticote paint.
> 
> depending on how much its gonna cost though...i suppose it will be expensive



I just bought some, I will go get it out of the garage, I bought black. Lemme go get the price, I am eating right now, lol.

edit: I went out and got the price, it was USD$6.29/can. When I modded or started modding my bro's case, I spent $42, a carbide bit(~$18) for cutting 1/2" holes for toggle switches, a can of that Plastikote paint ($6.29), a "bondo"(body filler) file, a quart of bondo. I don't know how much think I bought some other crap, toggle switches, etc.


----------



## Shane

INTELCRAZY said:


> I just bought some, I will go get it out of the garage, I bought black. Lemme go get the price, I am eating right now, lol.



alright thanks


----------



## Kornowski

Plastikote is only like £1.50 a can, I may only need two cans also, I think you should go for it


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Plastikote is only like £1.50 a can, I may only need two cans also, I think you should go for it



realy?
if its cheap then il buy it


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> Plastikote is only like £1.50 a can, I may only need two cans also, I think you should go for it



Are you talking about the plastic paint or vinyl paint? The vinyl paint can be used on anything plastic, vinyl of course. This vinyl paint seeps into the plastic and the paint won't chip, it bonds and goes into the plastic, also more noxious fumes and price.


----------



## apj101

good job mate


----------



## Kornowski

Intel, I'm not too sure, well sell it in my DIY store, but I can't remember what type it is, I can check on Sunday though.



> good job mate



Huh?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> Intel, I'm not too sure, well sell it in my DIY store, but I can't remember what type it is, I can check on Sunday though.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?



If it's 1.5(euro), then its probably the stuff that is just multi purpose or could be meant for plastic objects but, doesn't act as the "vinyl dye".


----------



## apj101

Kornowski said:


> Intel, I'm not too sure, well sell it in my DIY store, but I can't remember what type it is, I can check on Sunday though.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?


hehe, i meant good job on you knew skill....photoshop modding...much cheaper and less messy. Now just need to turn pic to reality


----------



## Kornowski

> hehe, i meant good job on you knew skill....photoshop modding...much cheaper and less messy. Now just need to turn pic to reality



Oh right, lol, Thanks 

Yeah, Much, Much cheaper!

I'm sure Shane will do an awesome job!


----------

